# The Zumi Thread



## papertiger

Let's talk about the Zumi bag. Gucci are shamelessly promoting it (which only made me suspicious) but OMG this bag is the best thing since... forever IMO.

I saw them last week and it is stunning. Leather-lined, solid and equally classic and edgy.

https://www.gucci.com/uk/en_gb/st/capsule/zumi-handbag

Like most of Gucci's bags it is a reincarnation of a previous model from decades ago with a 1980s-inspired bi-tone silver/gold hardware (the 2-tone is original to the hw). The hardware may be familiar to you already because it's on some of the Raja line bags, named after the tiger-head. It annoyed me on the Raja because it was competing with that beautiful head, but on the Zumi alone it's gorgeous.

So far there are:

2 sizes of top-handle, Small (it's more medium) or Medium (it's fairly large)

Small: W27cm x H22cm x D10cm

Med: W33.5cm x H26cm x D11.5cm
These come in grainy or smooth leather (both really high quality)
Exotics, snake, ostrich, lizard and croc

I'm showing you all I can in red but there seem to be 2 reds Cerise ad dark red, dark green, ivory, black, 'orange' and camel. They also come in a strawberry print.

Convertible Mini shoulder in a range close to those above

W18.5cm x H11cm x D3.5cm

Showing (credit gucci.com) Cerise Small snakeskin, Med grainy leather in Burgundy, Med Cerise smooth (with an interior shot) and Cerise Mini

The handles on the T-Hs are _not _just straps but properly made and the interior is great. They also have little feet ad are well structured. The smooth leather are slightly heavier than the grainy. The minis have a really pretty chain and a good-size main compartment, a good versatile bag.


----------



## snibor

I received an email about these and wow I agree they are gorgeous.  I have not seen IRL.  The addition of exotics makes it even more special.  I am on ban island but a girl can dream.  I hope a forum member purchases one so I can drool.  Anyone planning on purchasing?


----------



## papertiger

snibor said:


> I received an email about these and wow I agree they are gorgeous.  I have not seen IRL.  The addition of exotics makes it even more special.  I am on ban island but a girl can dream.  I hope a forum member purchases one so I can drool.  Anyone planning on purchasing?



Seriously considering,. Apparently my store has an launch event soon but I had a preview-play when I bought a few accessories from Cruise/SS runways and those glasses I showed you. My only hesitation is which??? I think I have enough exotics so prob normal leather (not sure smooth or grainy) but yeah  I just bought an Hermes so not great timing for me either.


----------



## Miss World

papertiger said:


> Seriously considering,. Apparently my store has an launch event soon but I had a preview-play when I bought a few accessories from Cruise/SS runways and those glasses I showed you. My only hesitation is which??? I think I have enough exotics so prob normal leather (not sure smooth or grainy) but yeah  I just bought an Hermes so not great timing for me either.


Yay thank you so much for starting this thread papertiger!  

I was eyeing the Rajah bag because I liked the interlocking horsebit logo but couldn’t get passed the clashing horsebit and tigerhead right next to each other. But THIS Zumi bag is so perfect.

Which colour and material in this bag is making your heart sing? @papertiger


----------



## papertiger

Miss World said:


> Yay thank you so much for starting this thread papertiger!
> 
> I was eyeing the Rajah bag because I liked the interlocking horsebit logo but couldn’t get passed the clashing horsebit and tigerhead right next to each other. But THIS Zumi bag is so perfect.
> 
> Which colour and material in this bag is making your heart sing? @papertiger



So far all of them 

I def need the Med size as the small looks too dainty on me so I'm choosing from everything available in the 33.5 size. I think it would make a very easy work bag for me so would get _plenty_ of wear.
I love* ivory*/off-white bags, so glam, but I have a couple for Summer already including a YSL top-handle and Gucci Flora for Summer. Do I need another?
*Black*. Very wearable, practical and smart. I think it's TDF in this model but would it be a shame not to get a colour when they are so classic and wearable?
*Burgundy* is a good bet (it comes in smooth leather too). Subtle but I have a similar colour Hermes (Rouge H) Bolide, a Gucci suede/horse-printed leather bag _and _Bottega Veneta python tote.
*Dark green* is a good choice because although I have quite a few green bags they are different shades. My only similar d. green ones tend to be smaller.
*Cerise* is such a magnificent colour and I don't really have a bright red bag of such a size, just thinking this would be nice as a pop in winter/Autumn and pretty in Summer too.
So just toying with the colours and the smooth/grainy options. Don't hold your breath, it'll take me a while to choose.


----------



## Jaxholt15

All of the versions above are gorgeous!


----------



## Miss World

papertiger said:


> So far all of them
> 
> I def need the Med size as the small looks too dainty on me so I'm choosing from everything available in the 33.5 size. I think it would make a very easy work bag for me so would get _plenty_ of wear.
> I love* ivory*/off-white bags, so glam, but I have a couple for Summer already including a YSL top-handle and Gucci Flora for Summer. Do I need another?
> *Black*. Very wearable, practical and smart. I think it's TDF in this model but would it be a shame not to get a colour when they are so classic and wearable?
> *Burgundy* is a good bet (it comes in smooth leather too). Subtle but I have a similar colour Hermes (Rouge H) Bolide, a Gucci suede/horse-printed leather bag _and _Bottega Veneta python tote.
> *Dark green* is a good choice because although I have quite a few green bags they are different shades. My only similar d. green ones tend to be smaller.
> *Cerise* is such a magnificent colour and I don't really have a bright red bag of such a size, just thinking this would be nice as a pop in winter/Autumn and pretty in Summer too.
> So just toying with the colours and the smooth/grainy options. Don't hold your breath, it'll take me a while to choose.


Haha I feel your pain! All are great options.  

My opinion: I definitely think you should get a coloured one in this design as they look so regal and expensive. 

Maybe avoid python if you intend on using it as a work bag quiet regularly. 

Black is classic but might be a tiny bit boring and too corporate looking. I think green would be a more beautiful alternative to black. 

Gucci has such scrumptious grained leather especially in that burgundy colour, but smooth leather is to dye for as well in that red.


----------



## Miss World

Gucci Zumi bag featured in Harpers Bazaar Korea. They featured the grained leather ones in burgundy red, dark green, and white. They also featured a brown croc embossed one.


----------



## Miss World

Chinese actress Dilraba Dilmurat with her two green Zumi bags. Credit her Instagram page.


----------



## Miss World

Singer Ho Ngoc Ha with her black Gucci Zumi Bag. I must admit the black looks so good dressed down too.


----------



## papertiger

Miss World said:


> Gucci Zumi bag featured in Harpers Bazaar Korea. They featured the grained leather ones in burgundy red, dark green, and white. They also featured a brown croc embossed one.



Whatever the caption may read that's real croc


----------



## papertiger

Miss World said:


> Singer Ho Ngoc Ha with her black Gucci Zumi Bag. I must admit the black looks so good dressed down too.



All great pictures, thank you *Miss World*


----------



## Miss World

Gucci Zumi in the Strawberry print.


----------



## Miss World

Musician Zumi Roscow herself carrying the Gucci Zumi bag which was named after her. She’s wearing the black. Photos from her Instagram and Gucci Instagram.


----------



## Miss World

Some photos of the beautiful white version of the Zumi bag. So pretty in this colour! Okay now that’s enough from me


----------



## Miss World

Gucci just posted these photos of the Gucci Zumi bag alongside Alex Merry’s art in Hibiscus Red, green crocodile and Taupe snakeskin. Credit: Gucci Instagram.


----------



## Miss World

The green crocodile is Gucci Zumi in the Gucci Showtime Campaign and worn by celebrities. Actress Saoirse Ronan wearing the grained leather in green.


----------



## Miss World

Zumi with her Zumi bag. Some other celebrities too.


----------



## HermesFanKelly

I too am very excited about the Zumi bags...I do have a red on route to me now (small one...I really liked the chain they did with this) and i'll post shots when it arrives.


----------



## papertiger

HermesFanKelly said:


> I too am very excited about the Zumi bags...I do have a red on route to me now (small one...I really liked the chain they did with this) and i'll post shots when it arrives.



We're all excited for you, can't wait.


----------



## HermesFanKelly

Soooo excited! Got the Zumi mini in red and took fast pics so pardon the quality....the bag is much more than I even thought so I’m really pleased. First, the red is exactly the “Gucci” red I was hoping for! Its identical to the Marmont red. Beautiful red in my opinion. I also tried to capture the wonderful details how the chain strap can easily be removed if needed. Also, the top strap can be discreetly flat or it can be extended if not using the chain strap. Quality is great and leather looks to be very good quality and durable however time shall tell. Hope these pics help if you were thinking of getting one!


----------



## HermesFanKelly

Here’s an action shot as I had to try this cute bag out right away!


----------



## snibor

HermesFanKelly said:


> Here’s an action shot as I had to try this cute bag out right away!



Gorgeous!


----------



## HermesFanKelly

snibor said:


> Gorgeous!


ty dear


----------



## papertiger

I wet to a Zumi event where Zumi Roscow DJd and there was spoken prose to introduce the night. I tried on a couple of colours in the smooth leather. At the time I was pretty sure about the green because I thought it would be more of a natural match but upon seeing the pics I can see the bright red is very special. Neither colour went with my outfit particularly but still they looked OK, however the drinks matched perfectly LOL.

BTW the small only comes in grained leather (and exotics) currently

I'll post more pics of the event later, got to get going this morning


CHEERS!


----------



## snibor

papertiger said:


> I wet to a Zumi event where Zumi Roscow DJd and there was spoken prose to introduce the night. I tried on a couple of colours in the smooth leather. At the time I was pretty sure about the green because I thought it would be more of a natural match but upon seeing the pics I can see the bright red is very special. Neither colour went with my outfit particularly but still they looked OK, however the drinks matched perfectly LOL.
> 
> BTW the small only comes in grained leather (and exotics) currently
> 
> I'll post more pics of the event later, got to get going this morning
> 
> 
> CHEERS!



How fun!


----------



## Miss World

papertiger said:


> I wet to a Zumi event where Zumi Roscow DJd and there was spoken prose to introduce the night. I tried on a couple of colours in the smooth leather. At the time I was pretty sure about the green because I thought it would be more of a natural match but upon seeing the pics I can see the bright red is very special. Neither colour went with my outfit particularly but still they looked OK, however the drinks matched perfectly LOL.
> 
> BTW the small only comes in grained leather (and exotics) currently
> 
> I'll post more pics of the event later, got to get going this morning
> 
> 
> CHEERS!


Wow how exciting! I really like the green even more now. So trying them on hasn’t made your choice any was by the sounds of it? Lol


----------



## Miss World

More Gucci campaign photos of the Zumi bag


----------



## Miss World

Photos from the Gucci event in held in London this week featuring the Zumi bag. Celebrities wearing the bag included Alex Eagle, Jenna Coleman and Zumi Roscow.


----------



## papertiger

Miss World said:


> Wow how exciting! I really like the green even more now. So trying them on hasn’t made your choice any was by the sounds of it? Lol



Glad you like the green. 

Plenty of time, variations are still coming in.


----------



## allywchu1

This bag reminded me of Japanese style in 80s. But obviously this one is more glamorous


----------



## doni

papertiger said:


> I wet to a Zumi event where Zumi Roscow DJd and there was spoken prose to introduce the night. I tried on a couple of colours in the smooth leather. At the time I was pretty sure about the green because I thought it would be more of a natural match but upon seeing the pics I can see the bright red is very special. Neither colour went with my outfit particularly but still they looked OK, however the drinks matched perfectly LOL.
> 
> BTW the small only comes in grained leather (and exotics) currently
> 
> I'll post more pics of the event later, got to get going this morning
> 
> 
> CHEERS!


Wow, great.


So glad about this thread. I too have been caught by the Zumi bug. Just not sure about the colors. I wanted a caramel bag this Spring, and have been looking at Loewe’s Lazo (also new), but I believe I prefer this. Only that it only seems to come in snakeskin in the natural leather color and while It looks great, I find snakeskin too fragile for an everyday bag, which is what I’d want...

I know most pics show it handheld, but one of the things I love most about this bag is how good it looks on the shoulder. With handheld bags, the strap often looks like an add on: the bag still looks like a handheld bag, only hanging from a strap, like in the Kelly or the Speedy... but this one, because of the way the top is designed, and how the hardware is placed and how the handles fold... it just looks great on the shoulder and like a different bag than when carried by the handles. Love that!


----------



## papertiger

doni said:


> Wow, great.
> 
> 
> So glad about this thread. I too have been caught by the Zumi bug. Just not sure about the colors. I wanted a caramel bag this Spring, and have been looking at Loewe’s Lazo (also new), but I believe I prefer this. Only that it only seems to come in snakeskin in the natural leather color and while It looks great, I find snakeskin too fragile for an everyday bag, which is what I’d want...
> 
> I know most pics show it handheld, but one of the things I love most about this bag is how good it looks on the shoulder. With handheld bags, the strap often looks like an add on: the bag still looks like a handheld bag, only hanging from a strap, like in the Kelly or the Speedy... but this one, because of the way the top is designed, and how the hardware is placed and how the handles fold... it just looks great on the shoulder and like a different bag than when carried by the handles. Love that!



Exactly, and the rings for the strap fold away completely if you take it off.

As yet camel only in python or a etoupe/dark beige in croc. It would ve good to know what's coming in for the AW because I think more are coming


----------



## papertiger

Zumi bags and Zumi in the flesh at the 'To Kill Momentum is a Sin' reading at Gucci Sloane St from the book _Zumi._ We were give the book as a gift at the end of night.


----------



## Miss World

Has anyone seen this Gucci Zumi Chain Shoulder Bag in store? I love it!


----------



## papertiger

allywchu1 said:


> This bag reminded me of Japanese style in 80s. But obviously this one is more glamorous



Great photo

It is based on a vintage bag from the archives


----------



## papertiger

Not yet but I have a similar one in croc


----------



## doni

So I passed by my local Gucci to check the Zumi, and wow, does it live up to expectations.
For the top handle, the store had received both sizes in grained leather only, in the black, off white and green. They didn’t know what else they were getting or when. The exotics are to order.
I really like the smaller size. It looks so great as a shoulder bag. The strap is properly adjustable so you can wear it many ways. I love the mechanism to attach the strap, with the little hidden square rings. The bag looks very compact and I wouldn’t  have thought but it can fit an iPad confortably and despite the neat compartments. It is very nicely made inside out, the handles in particular are beautiful. The green is tempting, looks very much like Celine’s amazone.

Two minor things. The first bag I was shown, the hook to attach the strap didn’t work. The hardware is very nice, but I don’t know it is top quality... Then the horsebit GG detail, it looks bigger that I expected, particularly in the small size (meaning it is not scaled down, so it is the same size on both). Maybe I had that impression because most pics are of the bigger size. And nothing wrong with it but it is just that little bit loud, which may not work for every environment as a work bag. But then, it is a Michelle bag so no one expects it to be subtle.


----------



## papertiger

doni said:


> So I passed by my local Gucci to check the Zumi, and wow, does it live up to expectations.
> For the top handle, the store had received both sizes in grained leather only, in the black, off white and green. They didn’t know what else they were getting or when. The exotics are to order.
> I really like the smaller size. It looks so great as a shoulder bag. The strap is properly adjustable so you can wear it many ways. I love the mechanism to attach the strap, with the little hidden square rings. The bag looks very compact and I wouldn’t  have thought but it can fit an iPad confortably and despite the neat compartments. It is very nicely made inside out, the handles in particular are beautiful. The green is tempting, looks very much like Celine’s amazone.
> 
> Two minor things. The first bag I was shown, the hook to attach the strap didn’t work. The hardware is very nice, but I don’t know it is top quality... Then the horsebit GG detail, it looks bigger that I expected, particularly in the small size (meaning it is not scaled down, so it is the same size on both). Maybe I had that impression because most pics are of the bigger size. And nothing wrong with it but it is just that little bit loud, which may not work for every environment as a work bag. But then, it is a Michelle bag so no one expects it to be subtle.



I;m glad you tried it 

I agree they should have scaled-down the hw on the smaller size IMO


----------



## loves

Am I crazy to like the strawberry one? 
The strawberries look mind-blowingly similar to what I drew as a child in the 70's.


----------



## papertiger

loves said:


> Am I crazy to like the strawberry one?
> The strawberries look mind-blowingly similar to what I drew as a child in the 70's.



Not crazy at all, my sis is gaga over it too. I think it has a vintage charm about it, my only reservation is that (like the Flora-print) I would feeling drawn to it Spring and Summer but not so much the rest of the year. Not usually a problem as I've bought season-specific bags before but I feel I have enough fair-weather bags now.


----------



## spurious

loves said:


> Am I crazy to like the strawberry one?
> The strawberries look mind-blowingly similar to what I drew as a child in the 70's.



I love it too! The Zumi isn’t really my style in the regular colors but the strawberry one is quite tempting.


----------



## loves




----------



## Miss World

loves said:


> Am I crazy to like the strawberry one?
> The strawberries look mind-blowingly similar to what I drew as a child in the 70's.


Buying something that makes you feel nostalgic is such a great feeling.


----------



## immigratty

This bag is not making my heart sing the way I feel it ought. I like it...but don't "LOVE" it. I am absolutely in love with both horsebit AND interlocking GG, and here we have them both flawlessly and seamlessly merged together, along with the classic structured silhouette to which I usually gravitate as well. Maybe I need to see it in person, I want to love it SO BAD!! I need to get to a Gucci Boutique post haste, and shame on me for not getting in to see this sooner!


----------



## papertiger

loves said:


> View attachment 4396807



Yay, cooool!


----------



## papertiger

immigratty said:


> This bag is not making my heart sing the way I feel it ought. I like it...but don't "LOVE" it. I am absolutely in love with both horsebit AND interlocking GG, and here we have them both flawlessly and seamlessly merged together, along with the classic structured silhouette to which I usually gravitate as well. Maybe I need to see it in person, I want to love it SO BAD!! I need to get to a Gucci Boutique post haste, and shame on me for not getting in to see this sooner!



I'm sure you'll like it better in person. Of course you have so  many amazing G bags already. It's only just launched so no hurry.


----------



## immigratty

papertiger said:


> I'm sure you'll like it better in person. Of course you have so  many amazing G bags already. It's only just launched so no hurry.



thank you so much, I'm still aspiring to your level...haven't moved into H just yet, but can't wait, and continue to build up my G collection as well. I need to have this by the summer.


----------



## GhstDreamer

Really like the Zumi especially in the strawberry print for the summer months!


----------



## papertiger

GhstDreamer said:


> Really like the Zumi especially in the strawberry print for the summer months!



Agreed! 

Anyone wanting the strawberry print, I'm told they are selling well, esp in the small


----------



## Miss World

Zumi Roscow with her Zumi Strawberry print bag.


----------



## Miss World

Tina Leung at the Gucci Kyoto event with her Zumi Strawberry Bag.


----------



## Miss World

Tina Leung looking extra fabulous in her pink faux fur coat, oversized sunglasses and Gucci Zumi Strawberry print bag.


----------



## Miss World

Tina Leung posted this picture on her Instagram recently. She’s making me really want the Zumi bag in Strawberry print.


----------



## Miss World

One more picture of Tina Leung our for dinner with her Zumi Strawberry bag.


----------



## Miss World

I really want the Zumi chain shoulder bag. It has such a vintage vibe about it. Seems like it only comes in exotics like lizard and crocodile like the yellow and black ones in this picture. I would love a regular leather version.


----------



## spurious

Has anyone seen the strawberry medium in person? We’re apparently not getting it here in Japan (only the mini ) but I’m so charmed by it from the pictures I’ve seen. Can’t decide if I want to try backorder and shipping it here when I haven’t seen it IRL though...thoughts?


----------



## Miss World

Zumi Strawberry Print release party. I think I want something in Strawberry print maybe a cardholder or pouch. It’s so refreshing. I can see it becoming a vintage collectors item.


----------



## Miss World

More of the Zumi strawberry print


----------



## snibor

I hated the strawberry when I first saw it before it was released. Now I love it!


----------



## spurious

You’re killing me, @Miss World !! The more I see the bag the more I can’t stop thinking about it...I saw the mini here but it didn’t do it for me...nor the card case or the wallet...might have to bite the bullet and do a preorder!


----------



## Miss World

snibor said:


> I hated the strawberry when I first saw it before it was released. Now I love it!


Me too! I thought what the hell is Gucci thinking now it’s kinda becoming my favourite of the Zumi collection.



spurious said:


> You’re killing me, @Miss World !! The more I see the bag the more I can’t stop thinking about it...I saw the mini here but it didn’t do it for me...nor the card case or the wallet...might have to bite the bullet and do a preorder!


Haha oh I’m sorry!  Which colour are you planning on getting? Are you wanting small or medium? How exciting!


----------



## spurious

Miss World said:


> Me too! I thought what the hell is Gucci thinking now it’s kinda becoming my favourite of the Zumi collection.
> 
> 
> Haha oh I’m sorry!  Which colour are you planning on getting? Are you wanting small or medium? How exciting!



The strawberry medium! I honestly thought the zumi wasn’t for me as it’s a bit “traditional” or something for my taste, but the strawberry print really does something special for it. It’s finally on the Gucci site here but won’t ship out until August...going to see if my local shop can preorder it for me so I can get store points, lol.


----------



## Miss World

spurious said:


> The strawberry medium! I honestly thought the zumi wasn’t for me as it’s a bit “traditional” or something for my taste, but the strawberry print really does something special for it. It’s finally on the Gucci site here but won’t ship out until August...going to see if my local shop can preorder it for me so I can get store points, lol.


Yay for the Strawberry print!! August feels like a century away! I love the way the celebrities have styled the Zumi, especially the delicious strawberry one! I haven’t seen Strawberry in real life yet either!


----------



## spurious

Miss World said:


> Yay for the Strawberry print!! August feels like a century away! I love the way the celebrities have styled the Zumi, especially the delicious strawberry one! I haven’t seen Strawberry in real life yet either!



My SA called me the minute they got the mini in and it’s gorgeous but just too small for me! I have a lot of smaller bags so I’d like to invest in something a bit roomier.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Thanks for all the pics. So fun to see the Zumi in all these colours. My store doesn't have them yet so still waiting to see in person. Love the green.


----------



## spurious

I did it! I preordered the strawberry medium! Went to my local shop today and tried on the medium in white just to see if I liked it, then did my preorder. I’ll have to wait until August but I’m sooooo excited!


----------



## Miss World

spurious said:


> I did it! I preordered the strawberry medium! Went to my local shop today and tried on the medium in white just to see if I liked it, then did my preorder. I’ll have to wait until August but I’m sooooo excited!


Yay!! Congratulations! Hope it comes sooner and you love it just as much when it arrives.


----------



## snibor

Slightly off but to go with the strawberry Zumi, check these out.   Too bad my feet too narrow to wear Gucci slides.


----------



## spurious

snibor said:


> Slightly off but to go with the strawberry Zumi, check these out.   Too bad my feet too narrow to wear Gucci slides.
> View attachment 4410752



So cute! We picked up a scarf with that print when I went to enquire about the Zumi. I love it over the logo print, just lovely!


----------



## loves

spurious said:


> So cute! We picked up a scarf with that print when I went to enquire about the Zumi. I love it over the logo print, just lovely!



I saw the scarf but passed because I have no idea how to style it. It is adorable though! Hope to see your pics wearing it. 
Btw guys I succumbed to the strawberry [emoji526] print again, could not resist the mini bag. My SA showed me how to wear it as a belt bag; not sure if I would but good to have that option. I am on a ban now, no more shopping till end of the year.


----------



## spurious

loves said:


> I saw the scarf but passed because I have no idea how to style it. It is adorable though! Hope to see your pics wearing it.
> Btw guys I succumbed to the strawberry [emoji526] print again, could not resist the mini bag. My SA showed me how to wear it as a belt bag; not sure if I would but good to have that option. I am on a ban now, no more shopping till end of the year.



Oooh I’d love to see how it looks as a belt bag! And I’ll be sure to get pics when one of us wears the scarf


----------



## loves

spurious said:


> Oooh I’d love to see how it looks as a belt bag! And I’ll be sure to get pics when one of us wears the scarf


Ok will post here soon and hoping someone will post a scarf pic


----------



## Miss World

Elle Fanning carrying her Gucci Zumi Strawberry Print bag to the gym.


----------



## Miss World

Model Bella Hadid wearing the Gucci Zumi Strawberry print bag.


----------



## loves

I won’t be wearing it as a belt bag but it is an option [emoji526]


----------



## Miss World

loves said:


> I won’t be wearing it as a belt bag but it is an option [emoji526]
> View attachment 4411791
> 
> View attachment 4411793


Beautiful bag and you look so divine in that dress!


----------



## loves

@Miss World Thank you! I absolutely love this little bag.


----------



## loves

Played with this at the Zumi event last week and was impressed by the quality, very well made (but heavy) [emoji526][emoji169] This mustard yellow is divine, my pic didn’t do the colour justice.


----------



## Miss World

Negin Mirsalehi wearing the Gucci Zumi in black.


----------



## Arissa_T

bought this today ❤


----------



## Miss World

Arissa_T said:


> bought this today ❤


Omg yay! So pretty! It’s the chain card holder isn’t it? Does it have a zip? ❤


----------



## Arissa_T

Miss World said:


> Omg yay! So pretty! It’s the chain card holder isn’t it? Does it have a zip? ❤



more photos


----------



## Fendilover5

I got the Zumi small and wallet, absolutely love at first sight.  The chain is everything! ❤️ the many ways you can wear the bag.


----------



## spurious

Saw this window display at the Taipei flagship store the other day! Love the Old Hollywood vibes they’ve got going with the Zumi.


----------



## natalia0128

Fendilover5 said:


> I got the Zumi small and wallet, absolutely love at first sight.  The chain is everything! ❤️ the many ways you can wear the bag.


I  got the  Green Gucci zumi mini WOC.


----------



## Miss World

Fendilover5 said:


> I got the Zumi small and wallet, absolutely love at first sight.  The chain is everything! ❤️ the many ways you can wear the bag.


So lovely! Congratulations on both bags! I think the wallet is so cute with the chain.


----------



## doni

Have you seen the new Zumi shoulder? Nice too, even if I find the strap too long, I'd prefer it as a true shoulder bag.


----------



## lincer

I want the bicolor one!


----------



## jmc3007

doni said:


> Wow, great.
> 
> 
> So glad about this thread. I too have been caught by the Zumi bug. Just not sure about the colors. I wanted a caramel bag this Spring, and have been looking at Loewe’s Lazo (also new), but I believe I prefer this. Only that it only seems to come in snakeskin in the natural leather color and while It looks great, I find snakeskin too fragile for an everyday bag, which is what I’d want...


Saks just dropped the zumi in camel brown smooth leather.


----------



## doni

jmc3007 said:


> Saks just dropped the zumi in camel brown smooth leather.


I saw it in the Gucci website! Basically the color I would have wished for, when the Gods want to punish you, they give you what you want


----------



## OneFabFind

When was the Gucci Zumi bag (White) released? Someone told me they received one for Christmas. I thought they were new for S/S 2019


----------



## DoctoCoco

I'm fairly confident they released after Christmas!


----------



## OneFabFind

DoctoCoco said:


> I'm fairly confident they released after Christmas!


Yes that’s what I was able to gather as well but I’m not that familiar w Zumi. I’m now convinced the bag is counterfeit & not going to buy. Thank you for the reply


----------



## DoctoCoco

OneFabFind said:


> Yes that’s what I was able to gather as well but I’m not that familiar w Zumi. I’m now convinced the bag is counterfeit & not going to buy. Thank you for the reply



Better to be safe than sorry!


----------



## OneFabFind

DoctoCoco said:


> Better to be safe than sorry!


No doubt. The counterfeits these days are so close & they even produce packaging & receipts. Consumers have to be very cautious.


----------



## papertiger

doni said:


> Have you seen the new Zumi shoulder? Nice too, even if I find the strap too long, I'd prefer it as a true shoulder bag.
> 
> View attachment 4420322
> View attachment 4420323
> View attachment 4420329
> View attachment 4420331



The bi-colour is just a bit too trad IMO. Nice for someone young or 'more experienced',  for me (in the middle) it will just look like I just got lucky in a charity shop.



jmc3007 said:


> Saks just dropped the zumi in camel brown *smooth* leather.



It's grainy (unless you can prove otherwise with a pic  )


----------



## papertiger

Dusty Grey grainy leather has now joined the lineup. It comes on both the Med and Small size. It's_ beautiful_ but somehow I imagined myself with the  smooth leather more. I wonder why I dither over this bag so much?


----------



## HKsai

papertiger said:


> Dusty Grey grainy leather has now joined the lineup. It comes on both the Med and Small size. It's_ beautiful_ but somehow I imagined myself with the  smooth leather more. I wonder why I dither over this bag so much?


What’s stopping you from getting it???!!?? It’s a gorgeous bag


----------



## papertiger

HKsai said:


> What’s stopping you from getting it???!!?? It’s a gorgeous bag


\


Firstly  I I've already bought 2 Hermes bags this year and committed to buy another but the 

Secondly, I need a pop colour  that I haven't got already like the bright red or a  fail-safe PT-neutral like the dusty grey, but the leathers are the wrong way round. I'd be happier with the grained leather for the bight red (so I can use it casually like my H GP in Vache Country)  or have the grey in town-smart smooth leather.  If only Gucci had consulted with me before !


----------



## Seren_HGH

I just discovered the Zumi it’s so beautiful and perfect for work. I’m going to my local store to see what colour ways they have perhaps I’ll find something too nice to pass up!


----------



## lsquare

I just posted an authentication request for a small Zumi and thought I would include it here as well. Please let me know if you all have any thoughts. Thank you!  
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-gucci-zumi-small-top-handle.1014720/


----------



## lsquare

I am starting to wonder if this bag is too new to authenticate. I’m also surprised that it is not gaining more traction. Thoughts?


----------



## snibor

lsquare said:


> I just posted an authentication request for a small Zumi and thought I would include it here as well. Please let me know if you all have any thoughts. Thank you!
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/authenticate-this-gucci-zumi-small-top-handle.1014720/


Members don’t authenticate. It has to be posted in the authentication thread (which you did) following directions on page 1 of that thread.  If you don’t qualify based on those directions you’ll have to hire a paid authenticator service.    Good luck.


----------



## lsquare

snibor said:


> Members don’t authenticate. It has to be posted in the authentication thread (which you did) following directions on page 1 of that thread.  If you don’t qualify based on those directions you’ll have to hire a paid authenticator service.    Good luck.


Thank you. I am a fan of the Zumi bag and hope someone has the expertise to help let me know whether it is authentic or not. I hope it is or I will have to return it.


----------



## lsquare

For those interested in this bag, should there be concerns with the resale value of this bag, given there doesn't appear to be much interest in the zumi line overall?


----------



## snibor

lsquare said:


> For those interested in this bag, should there be concerns with the resale value of this bag, given there doesn't appear to be much interest in the zumi line overall?


As with most bags, you’re likely to take a loss.


----------



## lsquare

For those that got the top handle in either small or medium, does the handle bother you when you wear it on the shoulder? I noticed that it slightly rubs against me and leaves an indention on the bag when wearing it on the shoulder. I am wondering if others are having the same issue.


----------



## NateSelwyn25

lsquare said:


> For those that got the top handle in either small or medium, does the handle bother you when you wear it on the shoulder? I noticed that it slightly rubs against me and leaves an indention on the bag when wearing it on the shoulder. I am wondering if others are having the same issue.


Yeah. It's a handbag, doesn't work well as a shoulder bag. I'd only use the strap when you need to. A lot of great bags are like this, unfortunately.


----------



## Serenity19

I absolutely love the zumi, especially the grainy leather and snakeskin styles. I was hoping for a nice cobalt blue to go with my Tory Burch scarf, but there's just something about this Kelly green that's drawing me in.


----------



## NateSelwyn25

^ I agree! Normally, I stick with red, purple and navy blue bags. But as soon as I saw the green Zumi, I had to have it. And I love it. The color is just so rich and excellent.


----------



## papertiger

I still think this is one the best bags Gucci's done for the last years. 

*Anyone invested yet????*

I saw a 'croc' (it's actually alligator) Weds and it was beyond stunning.


----------



## ATLbagaddict

Hi all!  Attempting to revive this old thread because I just went to Gucci and tried on the small Zumi in green and omg it’s to die for!  I’m surprised there doesn’t seem to be more traction around this bag, although I guess with the pandemic there’s less of a need for this type of bag?  I tried on the horsebit and the padlock bamboo bag as well, but this one really made my heart sing... can anyone who has it speak to how they’ve been getting on with the bag for the last year or so?  Thank you in advance!


----------



## keywi100

Are you referring to the top handle bag with the shoulder strap? I have it in dark green and I love it. Very well made and a classic bag if you ask me. My husband calls it and old lady bag but that defines its classic style.


----------



## ATLbagaddict

keywi100 said:


> Are you referring to the top handle bag with the shoulder strap? I have it in dark green and I love it. Very well made and a classic bag if you ask me. My husband calls it and old lady bag but that defines its classic style.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4987759


That’s exactly the same one I mean!  In that beautiful green color too - I just immediately swooned.  But that’s so funny your husband said that - when I came home with pictures of the bags on in store my fiancé just goes “that green one looks like an old lady purse”  ugh men!!


----------



## ATLbagaddict

But I just love the classic style and look of it.  I’m finding myself more and more drawn to more minimalistic, timeless looking bags these days.


----------



## molltork

I love the classic lines of this bag, and the edginess that the hardware provides!  It's beautiful in burgundy also!


----------

